# Just made my first batch of laundry soap!



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super easy and cheap too  Being a family of 5, we go through lots of laundry soap, not to mention we are a one income family...so I looked it up and am now making my own.

I use Borax, Washing Soda and Fels-Naptha soap. It is in the bucket and gelling for the night. I'll try some tomorrow 

Does anyone else make their own?

I also started making my own citrus peels cleaner...easy-peasy


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Neat! I had never heard if an easy mixture like that.

My mom makes that Citrus cleaner. It work really well! Another thing we use is just using vinegar and backing soda. It's cheap and very effective 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's soooo easy! I am going to try to use less chemicals in as much as possible. I am also starting to make a lot of things from scratch...we are buying less and less processed foods.
I am making my own bread but it's hard to keep up with because of my boys  They can devour some homemade bread :lol: The store bought they will eat but not as fast!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I make the powder recipe. With just 2 of us, it is just too much soap. But I love using the powder.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought of doing that too. I am going to use this up, then try the powder kind and see if I like it. Do you add the oxyclean to yours?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My mom makes the same kind  lasts a long while and we love it


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting! congrats!

I do that, but with my homemade laundry soap (100% coconut oil and water). there's only 2 of us, so I just leave it as a powder.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, I have made my own laundry soap for about a year now...same kind as yours but I just use my goatmilk soap for the soap part. I also make my shampoo bars, deodorant, lotion...it's all so fun!and I love saving money (to feed the animals) ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep... been making that same recipe using the Borax, WS and Fels Naptha for 2 years now, with just 2 of us a batch lasts a good long time 
I will also use soap shavings from my GM soaps in it and my next adventure is to make old fashioned soap bars using hand rendered lard, lye and water


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

We have started using this recipe 1 box washing soda, 1 box borax, 6-8 bars of soap grated up and we also add in 1 tub of oxi clean but you don't have too... use 1-2 table spoons a load. My mom was going through $20 a week of detergent it has really cut the cost I think its like $4 a week now. There's 7 people in the house plus 6 dogs whose beds/blankets get washed weekly I think we do something like 20+ loads a week. 


I seen that recipe in the Rural King add this week - we are going to try it and see which one we like better. 

We also use "never ending dryer sheets" 1 air tight container, 4 sponges( how ever many you want really) 2 cups of water, and 1 cup fabric softener, shake it all up.. When ready to use pull out a sponge squeeze it really good then throw it in the dryer  

And a "Febreze" recipe 
1/8 of a cup of nice smelling fabric softener & 2tbsp baking soda in a 16-20oz spray bottle.. fill spray bottle up with water and use .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NyGoatMom said:


> I thought of doing that too. I am going to use this up, then try the powder kind and see if I like it. Do you add the oxyclean to yours?


The recipe I used called for Borax, laundry soda, baking soda, oxyclean and fels naphtha. I have no problems with smelly clothes and so far everything has come out very clean. My front loading washer no longer smells like mold inside either.

I tried doing homemade softener but nothing worked on static cling so went back to the store bought stuff until I can find something homemade that will work.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been wanting to make that for awhile, but I keep forgetting to lol. We have 6 of us in the house (4 kids) and we go through a ton of laundry. I have been using non chemical products for almost 2 years as some of us have sensitive skin and get rashes from the store bought detergent(even the ones that say hypoallergenic). I buy the plant based detergents but I really want to make my own laundry soap!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I just stirred it. It has a lot of gel clumps....do I stir them out? 

Karen~ What is your recipe? I only saw one with all those ingredients that was a powder?

Ni~ How is coconut oil and water a powder?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Mine is a powder. I would have to look on my computer for the link.

You have to stir out the lumps. It is my understanding that you will have to do that every time you use it. I think some recipes call for filling up mason jars so you can just shake them before use.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ni~ How is coconut oil and water a powder?


sorry, I should have clarified, I made a soap with just coconut oil and water. then grate that soap into laundry mixture.....


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I make the powdered with your choice of bar soap super washing soda and borax real super easy and you only nees 2-3 tbsp. to do a load. For fabric softener try 12 ozs hair conditioner 24 ozs vinegar and 36 ozs water makes liquid fabric softener. The recipe for the powered soap is one bar of soap grated 1 1/2 cup borax 1 1/2 cup super washing soda.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

There is actually someone on craigslist near me trying to charge $25 per 5 gallon pail of homemade laundry soap. Using this same recipe. And ya'll know it is incredibly inexpensive per gallon and easy to make, so that was a massive markup on their part. So I posted the recipe on craigslist. A few people have already thanked me for the recipe, since it really is cheap, quick to make, and works well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well I just stirred it. It has a lot of gel clumps....do I stir them out?
> 
> Karen~ What is your recipe? I only saw one with all those ingredients that was a powder?
> 
> Ni~ How is coconut oil and water a powder?


We stir it real well then pour some into old soap bottles half way with the soap half with water and just give it a bit of a shake before using it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So Skyla....you dilute it more? 

How much does everyone use per load? There is a lot of conflicting info out there...


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We use baking soda, washing soda, borax, and goat's milk laundry soap bar from Goat Milk Stuff. We grind the bar and measure out the rest. Mix well. We love it and won't go back to store bought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My mom has made that and liked it but she is using this mexican washing powder now that she found in the ethnic section. It is cheap and she loves it. I use the dollar a bottle awesome from dollar general. It does 32 loads for a dollar and I cant tell a difference between it and more expensive brands


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just put it into some old laundry bottles I saved and a couple of gallon jugs that had tea in them that are heavy duty plastic. Marked them as laundry soap, and done!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It is definately good stuff and cost effective. Mom liked it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome, I hope I feel the same


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I use to use the liquid and to get the lumps out I pour in a bowl and used a hand mixer to make it smooth.

I now use powder:

1-box borax
1-box washing soda
oxy-clean
2 cups baking soda
1-2 containers purex crystals
1-3 grated bars of fels-napth

I put the shaved soap in a food processer with a little of the powder from the other products and mix up the soap.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright now ladies do not laugh at me but what is washing soda. I thought you were all talking about baking soda but see that's not it. Can you help out an old lady here. lol


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Washing soda is in a box in the laundry soap aisle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Washing soda is also made by arm & hammer. But it is different than baking soda.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Alright now ladies do not laugh at me but what is washing soda. I thought you were all talking about baking soda but see that's not it. Can you help out an old lady here. lol


washing soda is sodium carbonate, also called soda ash. you can find it in the laundry aisle, or if you're lucky like me, you can find it in a pool store (called pH Plus). it's a much stronger alkaline.

baking soda is sodium bicarbonate


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Alright now ladies do not laugh at me but what is washing soda. I thought you were all talking about baking soda but see that's not it. Can you help out an old lady here. lol


It is in the laundry aisle, yes...but you can make your own by lining a cookie sheet with parchment paper, covering it with baking soda, stir it halfway through baking. bake at 400 degrees for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you one and all. I know this brought a giggle or two but I had never heard of it must be the sheltered life I live. not.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No giggle here...when I first heard of it was when I looked up how to make it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update....Love the stuff!! Works great and smells good too


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oooh! I just found this thread! :leap:We have been making/using homemade laundry detergent for several years now. We love it! I used to make the gel, but have switched to using it dry. So much easier. I grate the Fels and just mix everything in a smallish plastic tote that's kept on top of the dryer. The cap of the Purex crystals is our scoop. Most loads only need about 1/2. My SIL is a welder. It even gets his clothes clean! DD and I used to mix in a little essential oils, but the "Guys" complained their clothes smelled to "girly". We keep a separate small batch set aside for the "delicate stuff". ;-)

I have never found a better stain remover, especially grease stains, than Fels Naptha! I wet the bar and rub on spots, let it sit a few minutes then wash, Its magical!

Fabric softener is white vinegar in the rinse cycle. Works great for removing doggy odor from their blankets! I use tennis balls in the dryer for sheets and blankets. They don't wad up and dry much faster. Balls of aluminum foil in the dryer remove static and critter hair. It's amazing! We have to keep a close eye on the lint trap.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wouldnt your clothes stink if you put white vinegar in the rinse cycle? I think of fabric softener as a nice fragrance as much as softer clothes. I almost never use it really. But I HATE the way vinegar smells. I can't imagine putting that in my clothes during thr rinse cyccle


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

No, actually vinegar does not make them stink. I don't over do it....about a 1/2 cup, depending on size of load. By the time they are through rinsing and drying there is no odor at all. Laundry just smells clean. vinegar is great to use with towels that are not as absorbent as they used to be. It removes the build-up from commercial detergent and softeners.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter mixes vinegar and shampoo when she washes her hair and I can still smell it when she gets close to me. I just find the smell repulsive. I bet I could still smell it. I use dollar general dollar detergent and it suits me. I will have to try the tennis ball and aluinim foil ball trick though. Those sound neat.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

LOL I understand. My Husband got sick a long time ago eating fish with malt vinegar. He doesn't like the smell either. I use diluted ACV sometimes to rinse my hair. It takes a bit. My hair is past my booty! I love how it makes my hair feel, but I will use a good smelling conditioner afterwards, just for him! When I use white vinegar in the laundry it only bothers him if he gets a whiff when the load first starts rinsing. By the time the load is dry, its fine. Not only does it soften the load it works wonders on bad odors....from dog, cat to sweaty ole men! :lol: 

I thought the tennis balls would sound like a shoe drying but they really don't. I wash a lot of doggy beds every week. 10 spoiled rotten brats who won't stay outside! Since using the balls, I can dry several at a time much faster. We recycle aluminum foil if it's still clean. We just toss in a couple of slightly crumbled balls. When the load is dry we just toss the hard little balls of foil. Hubby's black t-shirts are hair free!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats a really great tip!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Leslie, I rub a piece of lemon in my hair. I like the smell of lemon rather than vinegar. HATE smelling like a fish and chip shop.....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Washing soda has another good use, if you mix it with water, put in a rusty metal object, then hook a car battery with jumper cables to it positive to metal negative to the water, then let it sit it will be rust free as if you sandblasted it in a while!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Chadwick! We have also done this to clean rusty cast iron skillets. reseason them and their good as new!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep! Works great huh?!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Naunie, awesome info....you as well Chad!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html

I make this super easy laundry sauce. From www.budget101.com
They have lots of great DIY stuff

It laundry sauce works great is cost effective and easy to make.

I also love there Mason jar cake recipes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive made the liquid, the sauce and the powder..with HE washer only the liquid works .... I use muy goat milk soap instead of fel naptha...: ) and i like to add ess. oils to mine..


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I used that for years for laundry soap. It worked great. Right now my mom lives with us and she likes the national brands. I'm pretty sure my homemade mixture saved us a small fortune as well as was so much easier on sensitive skin. I have a house-full of sensitive skin.
The easiest way I found to get the fels naptha bar to smaller size particles was to put it into a heavy plastic bag and smack it with a 10lb sledge hammer. Just a few whacks will do the trick. The plastic wrap from toilet paper works really well.


----------

